# What is your current Ashtray?



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

So I am surfing around and looking for a ashtray. I am new to the Cigar world... any pointers when looking for a new ashtray? At most I'll have only two fired up at once and mostly for outdooor smoking.

Lots of options but do not want something too cheap


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I got this for ~$20 shipped on eBay. The thing is huge too.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a leaf one like this:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is what I use now, snagged it for $20.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the free smiley ashtray from CI, and a large Ashton ashtray. I've been looking for an ashtray with a longer cigar rest though.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm using a flower pot when I have the chance to smoke (damn snow)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys need to snag this one up:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You guys need to snag this one up:


My new B&M uses these. Wonderful ashtrays. You can smoke all day and never see any ash.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

A ceramic spoon rest makes the perfect single cigar ashtray, and it only cost $5.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I am using and love my Stinky black "Challice"

You can smoke for about a month before you have to empty it it seems.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Fury556 said:


>


*The best one so far!!*​


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Seasick Sailor said:


> A ceramic spoon rest makes the perfect single cigar ashtray, and it only cost $5.


DITTO!!! Have the exact same one!!! PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got done using the ground. More specifically my driveway. It worked awesome


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a CI Legends that's actually pretty nice - got it free w/ some promo last year. However the darn dog rammed the table on the patio and knocked it to the ground to it's now in pretty sorry shape.

I need to get a new one.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I smoked an Illusione CG4 yesterday. My shirt and the my lap seemed to work just fine...twice!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

A big ass CI legends ashtray I scored off the devil site is my weapon of choice...its big and for $10 it cant be beat!

If that's not available I just use my lawn!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

For solo smoking:










$2.50 at Ross.

My herfing ashtray for Sunday burnt offerings:










Wonderful gift from a great Secret Santa


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

CAO 3-Finger Cigar Ashtray

And

CAO MX2 Cigar Ashtray


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine's simply called "the floor", be it pavement, grass or sand. Never carpet though.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

casa fuente ashtray.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Seasick Sailor said:


> A ceramic spoon rest makes the perfect single cigar ashtray, and it only cost $5.


I must say; this is a great Idea.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The ground or patio seems to work just fine.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I usually just use my lap :lol:


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

my lawn seems to work but I also have surfed for an ashtray more for looks I think than functionality


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

A buddy at work made me one. He does a lot of pottery work. For the patio I use a cheap 2 dollard plastic one form Wal-Mart.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stubby said:


> I usually just use my lap :lol:


I end up doing the same about 50% of the time. The other 50% of the time I make an effort to reach my large Montercristo 70th Aniversie(never noticed it was spelled like that) at my desk or my smaller Cuesta Rey rectangle at my LazyBoy. Had them sitting around to show off for years and years. Went on line and saw you can get each for $40 or less. Guess cigar ash trays, beyond looking very nice, don't up in value, except maybe after 40 or 50 years.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> I end up doing the same about 50% of the time. The other 50% of the time I make an effort to reach my large Montercristo 70th Aniversie(never noticed it was spelled like that) at my desk or my smaller Cuesta Rey rectangle at my LazyBoy. Had them sitting around to show off for years and years. Went on line and saw you can get each for $40 or less. Guess cigar ash trays, beyond looking very nice, don't up in value, except maybe after 40 or 50 years.


lol ash always ends up in my lap the other half in ashtray.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Spoon looks awsome! ahaha... I have to get something as I am on a terrace and do not need the look of death anymore. I think ill check out Ebay


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

CI smoking smiley. Wife got it for me for Christmas. Been thinking about a Stinky for future herfs.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Any one who knows me on here wont be surprised by this one......


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Mhouser7 said:


> Any one who knows me on here wont be surprised by this one......


A very nice one.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got this with my first humi almost 6 years ago.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Any one who knows me on here wont be surprised by this one......


thats the one i plan to pick up for when i smoke indoors. When i'm outdoors i just ash onto the ground and put the stub in the dirt


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

can't post links yet  I'm currently using the Tommy Bahama paradise casino martini ashtray.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I can see 10 soggy nubs in the cement splash guard under my downspout. The is also the black Ashton try I won at the NERF (also full of rainwater at the moment).


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

have been smokin on the balcony so it is a now large rusty empty coffee can.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

the sidewalk in front of my building is my ashtray or the grass nearby


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

stinky ashtray


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

No pictures for me yet either. Mine's a Cohiba, 2 finger job, one either end. Bought from the chap with the cigar stand outside of the 4 Queens in Vegas.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My "home made" ash tray.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Any one who knows me on here wont be surprised by this one......


Beautiful!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Evonnida said:


>


How do you like the Nub cigar ashtray? Found some on Ebay


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I like it a lot. Holds the cigar just fine. Only knock is that you have to empty it after pretty much every stick.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Love my stinky.


----------



## Chaz614 (Oct 28, 2010)

Stinky's are great..$20 on CI. or in between couch cushions worked for me for a while..good cardio also!


----------



## essjayessone (Apr 2, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> Love my stinky.


That's mine too!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I have 2. 

One is a basic white ashtray like you always see on sale in the catalogs. Mine is rectangular and I think it is logo'ed with Ashton or Hoyo stuff. It's about 14" long X 8" wide I would guess.

The other is a really pretty and cool thing that I liberated from my hotel in Varadero Cuba. It is a solid disc of marble that is probably 12" across and 3.5" deep. It has the center carved out for ashes and 3 cigar rest grooves carved into it. The stone is white with blue veining. It has to weigh 10 pounds and I think it is pretty cool. I wanted to post a picture of it but it looks like I can't do that yet.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Fury556 said:


>


I have one of those.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

.99 cents @ Dollar General - mine is white


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

FWTX said:


> .99 cents @ Dollar General - mine is white


 Me too


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mine closely resembles a large clay pot that was sitting outside our house when we first moved in 4 years ago...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Garage Floor.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Stinky Herf Edition! One day I'll have it lol!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Wherever the ash falls.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

The nub ashtray that's on the Monster all the time. I'm going to make my own next year, hopefully. (I do ceramics but mostly on the wheel so hand-building isn't my forte).


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> I am using and love my Stinky black "Challice"
> 
> You can smoke for about a month before you have to empty it it seems.


My wife and I recently got one of these...


----------



## saintjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

the ground is mine. maybe someday i'll buy a nice swarovski crystal ashtray


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

this is mine. I made it in a pottery class a few years ago.



(Go ahead and laugh)


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I use the bottom portion of a Carolos Torano Master cigar box.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Won this at a herf a couple years ago...










And a couple of these...


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

I have 2 in my ManRoom, the 3 finger Puck from C.I. & a nice CAO one I got free with a sampler once. Out on my lanai I also have the .99 Dollar Store one, mine's red though.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Im jealous, I passed this up a couple months back on cigarmonster. Now, I cant find one in stock anywhere.



Evonnida said:


>


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

That tatuaje ashtray is really nice looking!


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Stinky Tall Ashtray in black. I love it!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

My current ashtray is a small marble one my gf got me which I usually use to let my cigar rest in. Then ash and put the smoked cigars in the big table one I made years ago. I wanted to make a beer cap table and found this little table for 10 bucks. I had no use for the ashtray at that time but it sure works good now sitting out on my deck.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

This crappy thing.










But for a buck I cant complain. It's not really an ashtray, more of a dish.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

Wife bought me this Nub ashtray for my birthday (my first, actually&#8230; before I've just been a flick-it-wherever kinda guy).


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have two main ashtray I use. One is a frosted crystal 2 finger)rectangal shape with oval cutout. The other is an old vintage pottery pineapple. It has a cigarette prop in the middle, but a single cigar finger on the "leafy" end of the pineapple. I should take pics of them.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm currently using my limited edition Room 101 ash tray that I bought off cigarbid.com for $12. It was too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


>


Very nice design *Fred*.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Not around to take a picture but here is the online version:


----------



## ranger_bob69 (Jul 8, 2011)

well because i am such a newbie i cant post a picture. It is a round black ashton ashtray that I got at an ashton tasting event. It was part of the price of admission but i was happy because I didn't have an ashtray.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

ranger_bob69 said:


> well because i am such a newbie i cant post a picture. It is a round black ashton ashtray that I got at an ashton tasting event. It was part of the price of admission but i was happy because I didn't have an ashtray.


Here ya go:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had this one for a while and it works great for for two smokers. Although it has room for 4 the bowl isn't big enough to comfortably handle all the ash.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

oops it didn't attach, i don't think


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> I've had this one for a while and it works great for for two smokers. Although it has room for 4 the bowl isn't big enough to comfortably handle all the ash.


I love the look of that ashtray. I have a granite 2 cigar ashtray that i got as a gift from my GF, otherwise i would be getting my self that one.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

i have the smaller stinky, 2 of the holders have fallen off. i do like the big bowl, but i would kind of like something sturdier


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

haha...seriously.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

This is something that made it home with me from Fidel's place. This thing is a solid piece of stone that weighs more than 10 pounds. I really like it.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

castaweb said:


> This is something that made it home with me from Fidel's place. This thing is a solid piece of stone that weighs more than 10 pounds. I really like it.


Shoot, that was my first attempt to post a picture. Don't know what I did wrong. I will try again.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

castaweb said:


> Shoot, that was my first attempt to post a picture. Don't know what I did wrong. I will try again.


One more time.

2nd fail. I hate this crap.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I use a 5 Vegas two finger tray I got on cbid for $5.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Craftsman's Bench Boca Grande Maduro


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

The dirt outside or wherever it falls (sometimes my pants:x) I may attempt to ask my friend for the one he made in his high school ceramics class this year lmao


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

My current ash tray are the rocks just on the other side of my fence. I'm only allowed to smoke outside (new baby in the house) and the winds where I live get ridiculous. HAH


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Son Of Thor said:


> My current ashtray is a small marble one my gf got me which I usually use to let my cigar rest in. Then ash and put the smoked cigars in the big table one I made years ago. I wanted to make a beer cap table and found this little table for 10 bucks. I had no use for the ashtray at that time but it sure works good now sitting out on my deck.


OKOCIM!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> Very nice design *Fred*.


Thanks, I wish I had a nicer indoor space so I would have an excuse to buy a nice porcelain one like I see here.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Got for $19 on Cigarbid !!!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I get mine free.
They come full of almonds or pipe tobacco and they're disposable. 
They also come with a handy snap on lid so they don't stink.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hermit said:


> I get mine free.
> They come full of almonds or pipe tobacco and they're disposable.
> They also come with a handy snap on lid so they don't stink.


good idea!

my friend's a ceramics major, he's gonna make me a beast "stinky-style" one when classes start up again and he has kiln access, it'll be so boss 

i just hate how a normal ashtray is really shallow and you smoke 2-3 cigars and you cant use the holders anymore cause you'd be putting the foot in a pile of ashes..


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

A CI special, 3-cigar "puck" style ashtray, works great. $10.00!!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Another try. Finally, it worked! This is my coolest ashtray. It came back with me on a visit to an island off the coast of Florida. Very heavy and nice to look at.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Zogg said:


> good idea!
> 
> my friend's a ceramics major, he's gonna make me a beast "stinky-style" one when classes start up again and he has kiln access, it'll be so boss
> 
> i just hate how a normal ashtray is really shallow and you smoke 2-3 cigars and you cant use the holders anymore cause you'd be putting the foot in a pile of ashes..


That's my plan. I'm going to make the stinky "chalice" style and experiment with some other designs. I kind of like the 5 vegas oval 2 cigar ashtray design too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got so many ashtrays over the years I don't want to fill up the forum with pics...suffice to say that I keep a nice one and then when that fills up I use an empty 5 gallon popcorn bucket...it's almost filled up after only 4 months of cigar smoking.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I've got so many ashtrays over the years I don't want to fill up the forum with pics...suffice to say that I keep a nice one and then when that fills up I use an empty 5 gallon popcorn bucket...it's almost filled up after only 4 months of cigar smoking.


I envy the amount of cigars you have to smoke...:faint:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Sadly i dont have an ashtray haha. I end up smoking in my backyard so i can ash it over my fire pit :???:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dizzy said:


> I envy the amount of cigars you have to smoke...:faint:


That's what a 40 year head start gives you. You'll get there...its been a fun journey and just like retirement....you kick back and enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## netspec (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my new ashtray! Picked it up @ Ross this evening


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Picked up one of the Tatuaje Flur de Lis ashtrays on Thursday!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well.. I got my mind set on the Xikar Havana Cuba series ashtray in white. I added it to an order of sticks on CP for better a price then I have seen online (including Ebay)

The lady couldnt handle ash on the terrace any more  Will give it a test drive this week :smokin:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

this is a ceramic ashtray I made a while back and started using recently


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorite right now, Oliva ash tray:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I need to buy one...but I've been toying with the idea of making one. 

Actually, I'm pretty interested in an antique ashtray but I'm not a fan of antique stores so that may not happen.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I really liked the pictures I saw online of this one...but once I got it I realized the bowl was very small. Still....it works, I suppose.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

It's usually the grass while outside, but when I'm in the garage or livingroom I use my trusty Padron:










One of these babies will be going out in my first bomb here shortly


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I have a 3 cigar plain marble cigar ashtray and I swear the thing weighs 10lbs

Definitely don't have to worry about it blowing away outside on the deck


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

BMack said:


> I need to buy one...but I've been toying with the idea of making one.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty interested in an antique ashtray but I'm not a fan of antique stores so that may not happen.


Brian lots on Ebay! And you dont have to go to a stuffy store 

This one is cool ithink: Vintage PUNCH Manuel LOPEZ Cigar ASHTRAY COOL!! | eBay


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I've been on Safari this one gets my mind right when I'm relaxing on the porch. Works well in the dark


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)




----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a few, but I always use my black one from C.com All my other ones are to pretty.....hehehe


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

lebz said:


>


sweet, sweet!! I've been eying these up since I started smoking Cigars last year. Kind of bent on Black or White and can just never bring myself to buy once since it's not a huge priority. Cigars > Ashtray. :tu Love it, the white one sure looks sharp too.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Bought a ceramic spoon ladle at the dollar store, it just called to me as I get many jokes about me being in Canada...


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I like your "out of the box thinking" on your ashtray. Does the cigar rest well on the handle portion or does it tend to roll off?


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry about the pic quality...I think it fogged up when I went from house to porch. Could be my picture taking abilities too. :laugh: 

One is crystal, the other is pottery. I use both.

-Jason


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

lebz said:


> Brian lots on Ebay! And you dont have to go to a stuffy store
> 
> This one is cool ithink: Vintage PUNCH Manuel LOPEZ Cigar ASHTRAY COOL!! | eBay


I was actually browsing eBay for them yesterday!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tyrone Shoolace said:


> I like your "out of the box thinking" on your ashtray. Does the cigar rest well on the handle portion or does it tend to roll off?


It actually sits well, I bought 2 for when my wife smokes with me. You can see it in all my reviews


----------



## netspec (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a nice ashtray WyldKnyght!!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I just might have to hit up the dollar store and pick one of those up!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

grabbed this for $15 at hi times wine cellers


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I love my room 101 ashtray! Got it for $12 on cigar monster last month


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

Currently using this but just won one of the stinky 4 finger black chalice's on devilsite should be here by next friday. couldnt bring myself to spend 80 on the huge herf one.



FWTX said:


> .99 cents @ Dollar General - mine is white


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still on the hunt for my first ashtray. So far, I'm looking for something ceramic, black, and with notches for 4 cigars. The hunt is part of the fun!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like that my father ashtray anyone now were to pick one up at.


----------



## eric.ford (Jun 8, 2011)

The ground for right now. 

But I do plan on buying 2 ashtrays 
1 is from New Havana Cigars Tatuaje Ashtray
The other is the stinky ashtray that others have posted

But these will wait until I move back to the states


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

Any good suggestions for a tray that can hold a pipe and a cigar?


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

FinalBoss said:


> I'm still on the hunt for my first ashtray. So far, I'm looking for something ceramic, black, and with notches for 4 cigars. The hunt is part of the fun!


I have a Rocky Patel black ceramic ashtray, holds 4 cigars.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> I really like that my father ashtray anyone now were to pick one up at.


+1...That thing is nice!


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm liking the black Padron ashtray on the second page. I feel like I'm turning into a Padron whore. Everything I smoke I compare to the Padron 2000/3000 maduro. =(


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

Got my stinky in today, its much larger than I thought it would be.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Sarge said:


> sweet, sweet!! I've been eying these up since I started smoking Cigars last year. Kind of bent on Black or White and can just never bring myself to buy once since it's not a huge priority. Cigars > Ashtray. :tu Love it, the white one sure looks sharp too.


I was going for black! But I put an order in for some Cigars and thought I may as well take advantage of the shipping and picked up this one. They only had white.. but I think it looks as good so went for it. Was having a hard time finding something


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Once I have my own place and I can smoke indoors this is the one I want for myself right on my desk.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Mahoney86 said:


> Once I have my own place and I can smoke indoors this is the one I want for myself right on my desk.


This ashtray is pretty cool, I have never seen one like this. Where would you find one like that?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tyrone Shoolace said:


> This ashtray is pretty cool, I have never seen one like this. Where would you find one like that?


The Chairman's 8 Cigar Ashtray

That looks like the "chairman ashtray"...they have it on the monster site probably once a week so if you wait you'll be able to get it for a decent price.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Currently using a cheapy from CI. It works, but would be nice to have wider rests so I don't have to worry about balancing longer vitolas.


----------

